# Favorite song lyrics?



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if there's already a thread like this up somewhere, but I was listening to some ridiculous lyrics earlier today (which I cannot post for the sake of the children) and thought it might be fun to share our favorite bits from songs. I'll start:

"A movement in your brain, sends you out into the rain." - Nick Drake

"I'd like to know completely.... what others so discretely..... talk about when they leave me.... not that I notice when they're gone." - Clinic 

"It'd be sick, sick, sick to kiss you, I think that I would vomit!" - Animal Collective

"Si me quieres, si me quieres, si me quieres dimelo" - Los Hijos Del Sol

"Satan sucks! But you're the best! When I'm with you, I feel blessed. My chinchilla." - Cub

"Clap your hands! (But I feel so lonely) Clap your hands! (But it won't do nothing) Clap your hands! ....etc." - Clap Your Hands Say Yeah

"So enough of this terror; we deserve to know light, and grow ever more lighter and lighter." - Joanna Newsom

I'll be sure to post more as I think of them. Which lyrics do you like?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

"Everyone else has had more sex than me ohhh ohhh"


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Rush - Distant Early Warning
The Cars - Good Times Roll 
Pink Floyd - Another Brick in The Wall
The Who - 515
The Doors- Break on Through to the other side
The Cars - Candyo
Kiss - Rock and Roll all night
Pink Floyd - Time
Rush - Working man 
Rush - Big Money
Police - Roxanne
Yes- Owner of a Lonely heart
Yes - Round About
Toto - hold the line
Guns n roses - Rocket queen
Guns n roses - Welcome to the Jungle
Guns n Roses - paradise city
Motley Crue - girls girls girls
Motley Crue - Same ole situation
Ratt -Round and Round
Slaughter - Up all night
Skid Row -18 and life 
Skid Row - Slave to the Grind
Kiss - Beth
Rush - Tom Sawyer
Led Zepplelin - the Stairway to heaven
Kansas - Dust in the Wind
Guns n roses- My Michelle
Guns n roses - Mr Brownstone
Motley Crue - Shout at the Devil




these are some of my favorite classic rock songs, they are not in any specific order and there are just to many


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I said now, watch what you say, 
now we're calling you a radical, a liberal, fanatical, a criminal 
Won't you sign up your name, we'd like to feel you're acceptable, 
respectable, presentable, a vegetable - *Supertramp*

All this machinery making modern music 
Can still be open-hearted. 
Not so coldly charted, it's really just a question 
Of your honesty, yeah, your honesty. 
One likes to believe in the freedom of music, 
But glittering prizes and endless compromises 
Shatter the illusion of integrity. - *Rush*

People asking questions lost in confusion,
Well I tell them there's no problem,
Only solutions,
Well they shake their heads and they look at me as if I've lost my mind,
I tell them there's no hurry...
I'm just sitting here doing time - *John Lennon*

And the waitress is practicing politics 
As the businessmen slowly get stoned 
Yes, they're sharing a drink they call loneliness 
But it's better than drinkin' alone - *Billy Joel*

I've got nothing to do today but smile - *Simon & Garfunkel*


----------



## revalea (Apr 25, 2013)

These songs i like.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Apr 23, 2013)

"Some dance to remember, some dance to forget" -Eagles, Hotel California.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

"I dont wish for a life of open doors, I feel much bigger than this".

"my false start went a million miles"

"is it wrong if I forgive myself for everything I love?"

all form the same band surprisingly.

ooh "whats your rush now, everyone will have his day to die"


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Austrian Death Machine...I found the following song and then some hillarious!

- You know Timmy, that last song was pretty good, but your voice sounds terrible, yea, I mean you sound like Cookie Monster or dying moose or something..

- You know Arnold, I'm just trying to keep up latest heavy metal trends, what do you think I should do to sound more brutal?

- Are you kidding me? All these stuff has been done before, nothing is more brutal than "Neeaaahhaahaahhh". You wanna hear it again, ha, ey, you wanna hear it again?

- Of course.

- "Neeaaahhaahaahhh". Plus, you know, whenever I forget the lyrics I just go "Neeaah", like that, yea, trust me, it's going to catch on. Anyway, listen..

F YOU'RE GOING TO SOUND LIKE COOKIE MONSTER
THEN WE MIGHT AS WELL WRITE A SONG ABOUT COOKIES!
Who told you, you could eat my cookies?
Who told you, you could eat my cookies?
Put those cookies down now!
Put those cookies down now!
I don't want you in my house!
Put those cookies down now!
No! I said no!
(Cookie)
Put those cookies down
Put those cookies down now
You don't have to tell me, that these cookies are out of this world
Put those cookies down (I told you)
Put those cookies down now
Put those cookies down (I told you)
Put those cookies down now
Who told you, you could eat my cookies?
Put those cookies down
Put those cookies down now!
Cookie (Cookie) Cookie (Cookie) [x4]


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The colors of a rainbow.....so pretty ..in the sky 
Are also on the faces.....of people ..going by 
I see friends shaking hands.....sayin.. how do you do 
They're really sayin......i love you. - *Satchmo*

Now it seems to me, some fine things 
Have been laid upon your table 
But you only want the ones that you can't get - *Eagles*

Crack mothers, crack babies and AIDS patients
Young bloods can't spell but they could rock you in PlayStation
This new math is whippin motherf**kers a**
You wanna know how to rhyme you better learn how to add
It's mathematics - *Mos Def*


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I never sleep cause sleep is the cousin if death


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

The "why don't you touch me" section from Genesis' The Musical Box, the entirety of The Band's The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down, and pretty much everything Bal-Sagoth has ever done.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

"Heavy Hangs The Albatross"

I've made up my mind and I will be leaving.
Leaving this cruel, dark world
For the soulless to share.
But first...

Women will shriek and watch their husbands bleed.
Children will cry (children will cry)
And watch their mothers die.
Because tonight (because tonight)
Tonight we all go to hell!
Why?

I have to let go of what happened to my love.
I am taking out on everyone else
All the problems I've brought on myself.
When I made your heart melt.
My belle, we soon will meet again.

There's nothing left for me to lose
Except confusion.
I'm finished trying to tell myself this will go away.
There's no one left to talk me down.
My feet are slipping...

One day oh I hope my name doesn't bring back memories.
Of the day that I left her.
Goodbye, so long.
My heart belongs to the one I am chasing after.
For better, or even for worse,
Remember me forever...

Now the only question left is how
To take you all down with me.
The coroner will have his hands full tonight.
That is if he is not among the dead.

Dead will choke the streets with such vulgarity that grown men will weep.
And then you will find the end is drawing night.

One day oh I hope my name doesn't bring back memories.
Of the day that I left her.
Goodbye, so long.
My heart belongs to the one I am chasing after.
For better, or even for worse,
Remember me...

The dizziness stuns me,
Would someone please distract me?
Can I really get through this?
Can I really betray myself?
For better, for worse, remember forever

(There's sweat on my hands and a knife at my throat.)
The dizziness stuns me,
Would someone please distract me?
(And as the blade bites my skin, Annabel appears...)
Can I really get through this?
Can I really betray myself?
For better, for worse, remember forever
(For better, or for worse, remember me forever)
-------------
One part of the amazing story portrayed in Alesana's album, The Emptiness.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

*Phosphorescent - "Song for Zula"*
Some say love is a burning thing 
That it makes a fiery ring
Oh but I know love as a fading thing
Just as fickle as a feather in a stream
See, honey, I saw love. You see, it came to me
It put its face up to my face so I could see
Yeah then I saw love disfigure me
Into something I am not recognizing

See, the cage, it called. I said, "Come on in"
I will not open myself up this way again
Nor lay my face to the soil, nor my teeth to the sand
I will not lay like this for days now upon end
You will not see me fall, nor see me struggle to stand
To be acknowledge by some touch from his gnarled hands
You see, the cage, it called. I said, "Come on in"
I will not open myself up this way again

You see, the moon is bright in that treetop night
I see the shadows that we cast in the cold, clean light
My feet are gold. My heart is white
And we race out on the desert plains all night
See, honey, I am not some broken thing
I do not lay here in the dark waiting for thee
No my heart is gold. My feet are light
And I am racing out on the desert plains all night

So some say love is a burning thing
That it makes a fiery ring
Oh but I know love as a caging thing
Just a killer come to call from some awful dream
O and all you folks, you come to see
You just stand there in the glass looking at me
But my heart is wild. And my bones are steam
And I could kill you with my bare hands if I was free


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Lacuna Coil - Reverie

"I think of you and I see me
I'm the one I thought I've never be
I feel dirty - no purity
desire and yearning in your heart
no mercy for you
no mercy for me."


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Where Everybody Knows Your Name-Gary Portnoy

Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got
Taking a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot
Wouldn't you like to get away?

All those night when you've got no lights, the check is in the mail
And your little angel hung the cat up by it's tail
And your third fiancee didn't show

Sometimes you want to go where everybody knows your name
And they're always glad you came
You wanna be where you can see our troubles are all the same
You wanna be where everybody knows your name

Roll out of bed, Mr. Coffee's dead, the morning's looking bright
And your shrink ran off to Europe and didn't even write
And your husband wants to be a girl

Be glad, there's one place in the world
Where everybody knows your name and they're always glad you came
You want to go where people know, people are all the same
You want to go where everybody knows your name

Where everybody knows your name and they're always glad you came
Where everybody knows your name and they're always glad you came
Where everybody knows your name and they're always glad you came

Great theme for a great sitcom.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Everybody hurts / Everybody cries / Sometimes / Hold on / Hold on


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

My mind has changed
my body's frame but god I like it
my hearts aflame
my body's strained but god I like it - *TV On The Radio*


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

'The freedom is granted as soon as the damage of vodka arrive' (Kendrick lamar swimming pools)


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

lately I've been skeptical silent when I was used to speak , this time from all around me , my siblings and I become the weak


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well,my mind changes its mood a lot!But for now:


It's a long road
When you're on your own
And it hurts when
They tear your dreams apart
And every new town
Just seems to bring you down
Trying to find peace of mind
Can break your heart
It's a real war
Right outside your front door I tell ya
Out where they'll kill ya
You could use a friend
Where the road is
That's the place for me
Where I'm me in my own space
Where I'm free that's the place
I wanna be
'Cause the road is long yeah
Each step is only the beginning
No breaks just heartaches
Oh man is anybody winning
It's a long road
And it's hard as hell
Tell me what do you do
To survive
When they draw first blood
That's just the start of it
Day and night you gotta fight
To keep alive
It's a long road ...

BEST SONG EVER IF UR A LONER!!


----------



## Junicorn (May 1, 2013)

Always a good one.

*The Goo Goo Dolls - Iris*
_And I don't want the world to see me.
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand.
When everything's meant to be broken.
I just want you to know who I am._

Probably one of my most favourite songs.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Disarm you with a smile
And leave you like they left me here
To wither in denial
The bitterness of one who's left alone - *Smashing Pumpkins*


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

*"Teenagers"*

They're gonna clean up your looks,
With all the lies in the books,
To make a citizen out of you.
Because they sleep with a gun,
And keep an eye on you, son-
So they can watch all the things you do.

Because the drugs never work,
They're gonna give you a smirk,
'Cause they got methods of keeping you clean,
They're gonna rip up your heads,
Your aspirations to shreds-
Another cog in the murder machine!

They said all teenagers scare the living **** out of me,
They could care less as long as someone'll bleed.
So darken your clothes or strike a violent pose,
Maybe they'll leave you alone, but not me.

The boys and girls in the clique,
The awful names that they stick,
You're never gonna fit in much, kid.
But if you're troubled and hurt,
What you got under your shirt,
Will make them pay for the things that they did...

They said all teenagers scare the living **** out of me.
They could care less as long as someone'll bleed.
So darken your clothes, or strike a violent pose,
Maybe they'll leave you alone, but not me.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

As bad as bad becomes,
It's not a part of you,
And love is only sleeping,
Wrapped in neglect.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Basically any Linkin Park song seems to have lyrics that I can strongly relate to..

"I can't hold on when I'm stretched so thin,
I make the right moves but I'm lost within,
I put on my daily façade but then,
I just end up gettin' hurt again by myself.."


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah
Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah
Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah
Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah, yeah
Do the wiggle man
I do the wiggle man
Yeah
I'm sexy and I know it

cGhzCxTk4Y

The sky went dark
When from the park
Came gasps of agony.
A common pin,
It did him in,
Was dipped in QRV.

On the left bank
She quickly sank
Into depravity.
She later died
Of suicide
From drinking QRV.

They found him dead
Upon his bed
Contorted horribly
His breath was still
His lungs were filled
With fumes of QRV

With grief her life
Was strangely rife
Her children died at sea
In failing health
She sank her wealth
In shares of QRV

With carving knives
They lost their lives,
Sent to eternity.
Who would suspect
A local sect
That pedalled QRV

While skipping past
A rail too fast
They perished clumsily.
What did they do
But fall into
A vat of QRV.

Among the dead
Were listless Ned,
Aunt Glou Glou,
Lady Twee,
The Woolly Flames,
And Little James,
Done in by QRV.

Who once was pretty,
Gay and witty,
A spirit wild and free,
Now lies half dead
Across the bed,
A slave to QRV.

One day she wrote
A farewell note
She wanted to be free
They found her stripped
Within her crypt
Done in by QRV

Ask not for whom
Was raised this tomb
Which stands above the sea,
But know inside
Lies one who died
From taking QRV.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Yesterday when you were young
Everything you needed done was done for you
Now you do it on your own
But you find you're all alone, what can you do?

You and me walk on, walk on, walk on
'Cause you can't go back now

You know there will be days
When you're so tired
That you can't take another step
The night will have no stars 
And you'll think you've gone as far 
As you will ever get

You and me walk on, walk on, walk on
'Cause you can't go back now

And yeah, yeah, you go where you want to go
Yeah, yeah, be what you want to be
If you ever turn around, you'll see me

I can't really say
Why everybody wishes they were somewhere else
But in the end, the only steps that matter
Are the ones you take all by yourself

You and me walk on, walk on, walk on
Yeah, you and me walk on, walk on, walk on
'Cause you can't go back now
Walk on, walk on, walk on
You can't go back now
----
The Weepies - Can't Go Back Now


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Kaskade's song titled "Missing You" featuring School of Seven Bells has lyrics that hit right at home to my soul.

"I've seen your eyes, in a million faces.
What else could I ever see but you?

Tell me your heart, is the only answer.
Tell me that you're feeling this way too.

Tell me the only one, that you've been missing,
is the one missing you.

I never thought I'd run, but I made a mistake.
So let me come back to you."






Daughter's "Smother" is another excellent song with incredibly powerful lyrics. My favorites from that song are as follows.

"I'm sorry if I smothered you.
I sometimes wish I'd stayed inside,
My mother.
Never' to come out"


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Richard Ramirez died today of natural causes
Got amped up on speed and broke into houses
Bludgeoned people to death and wrote **** on their skin and left 'em
They finally got him and he went to San Quentin

His last murder was south of San Francisco
A guy named Peter Pan from the town of San Mateo
A little girl in the Tenderloin was his first
In the laundry room took a dollar from her fist

His last days were at the Bristol hotel
I was reading Night Stalker when I went and rang the bell
Door man buzzed me, said you're just like them all
Gave me a key and a black cat and led me down the hall

Had a flight today from Boston to Cleveland
Got a death in the family, gotta do some grieving
Lost a relative and it's eating me up
And I miss them real bad, I need a little love

Richard Ramirez died today of natural causes
These things mark time and make us pause
Think about when we were kids scared of taps on the window
What's under the bed and what's under the pillow

And the Jim Jones massacre got in our heads
And the TV headlines: "Elvis Presley is dead,"
And the Ayatollah Khomeini hostages
And Ronald Reagen dodging bullets

While I'm there I'm gonna stroll through the old neighborhood
Rick Stan's my age and still lives with his mom
When he's not in jail from innocent stalking
Writing bad checks, and cocaine charges

Mark Denton had such a beautiful smile
We always sat on his porch passing the time
And drinking a beer and smoking a pack
Until one day poor Mark had a heart attack

Friend Ben's got a good job as a electrician
Sister married the pool shark Jim Evans
My next door neighbors whom I love so
Loved me too but they passed long ago

And if you walk just a few blocks down Stahl
There's a house that was the scariest of them all
A cute little palm with a sign "For Sale."
But for those Sexton's kids' life was hell

And I'm telling the truth and if you don't believe
Pick up the Lowell Cauffiel's House of Secrets
Had to fly from Cleveland to SFO
Got 3 months off until my next show

Gonna spend time with my girl, make a record this summer
Fix my kitchen up and hire a plumber
The headlines change so rapidly
Then I came to the studio to work on something pretty

And I saw the news on James Gandolfini
While I was eating Ramen and drinking green tea
The Sopranos guy died at 51
That's the same age as the guy who's coming to play drums

I don't like this getting older stuff
Having to pee fifty times a day is bad enough
Got a nagging prostate and I got a bad back
When I **** too much I feel like I'm gonna have a heart attack

I woke up today I saw the headlines
An airline crashing, two people died
And I'm at a barbecue in San Rafael
And everybody's drunk and feeling pretty well

At fifty-three Richard Ramirez died but in '83
He was very much alive
He was the scariest killer in the band
He had a pentagram in the center of his hand

And everybody remember the paranoia
When he stalked the suburbs of Southern California
And everybody will remember where they were
When they finally caught the Night Stalker
And I remember just where I was
When Richard Ramirez died of natural causes - *Sun Kil Moon*


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

MAYDAY!!!!
Born in the flood
Bloody fingerpaint sets
Blackmarketed fresh
Water canons forget me not
Epitaph airbrush with death
White t's
Wife beaters
Button up
Reattach flesh

In between the lines
Outside of the law
Underneath the veil
We dig our foundations
We navigate the globe
Trying to find a pattern to break the mold
With a family to feed
There's nowhere we won't go
But what if were caught
They say I'm a snitch
Shot at the check point
Found with his throat slit
Theres spray paint on the teleprompter
Anchorman screams that hes seen a monster
Mayday
There's bloodstains on his shirt
Mayday
They say that hes gone berserk

Sometimes
When I wanna shut out this world
Wanna rip up this page
Wanna pour out this heart
Wanna get up on this stage
And my lips become percussion
And my fists become the rage
And I pound on this table
Til it gives me something to say
Then I think about things that Ive seen
Right in front of me
That I don't wanna believe
Gimme one of these mikes
Lemme let 'em know
The way that it is is not how it's gonna be
Not if we don't let 'em get ahead of us
The present tensions no threat
It's just a fence across the path
That were already ready to walk
Rock solid footsteps
Let 'em put up obstacles
And prove that it isn't possible
**** that
We don't give 'em any weight
True liberty and freedoms at stake
Peace will never become pass
Live my life until my last day

It was half-past eight in the bat cave
When the cracks in the plaster collapsed
And gave way to gaps in the pavement
Mayday mayday
Put it on blast
For the passengers and messengers
'cause this is a disaster
Where the **** are the rescue workers
Not far
Off pissing on a cop car
In the hall with a poptart
Sipping liquor in the rockbar
Everyone climb to the frontline
Lunchtimes cancelled
All hands on deck to pull survivors from the landfill
Onlookers passers-by brush off your shoulders
Shake off that rubble
Break free from your standstill

Signs of a better world
Causes we understand
Failures we expected to occur
And bring redemption for our sins
Safety from the crowds
In the shadows on the run
We write our own cider house
Rules to keep alive
Rituals that prove their worth
Search for systems we can trust
Rhythms we can lock into

This is madness salvage teams
Can't bandage
Hope when its damaged
Or broken compassion
Not enough rope in the van when
World is collapsing
Our mode of action
Broadcast through the glass
It's all we can manage
Donate with the plastic
Scraps from the salad
Hoping to balance
Emotions invalidated
And staged on 4:3 aspects
Just ballast for sadness
Lives shattered are standard
Fare for cameras and channels
Stare no abracadabras

No faster answers
Or mantras for disasters
Remastered and plastered
We got it all backwards
Do you know the faction your backing
It's another man down
Another mother gone
Child drowned
Another silenced song
Solitude
Another kind of strong
I miss you
Another strung along
Missing in action
Another page is blackend burned
Turned to ashes to ashes
Dust off the flags and the caskets
We will never find another you
Despite the life of love we knew
These lightning times are trouble who
Can't count the strikes that punished through
The bonds we thought would never break
And never will and never change and never fade
But there is the rage
Of losing you to their mistakes

In between the lines
Signs of a the next movement
Refuge from the crowd
Outside of the law
Causes we understand
Hands that trace
Instructions for descendants in the
Shadows on the run
Underneath the veil
Failures we expected to
Occur and bring redemption for our sins
In between the lines

-The Flobots


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

*Steven Wilson - Like Dust I Have Cleared From My Eye*

That's something that you're laughing at me 
And I hope you know what it is that you're laughing about 
Cos it won't be long now 'til they're reeling you in 
The same situation, the same disappointment you bring 
So I hope you're happy with the impression you made 
Deep in denial, like you planned it this way 
But you're lost to me, like dust I have cleared from my eye 
Your words have no meaning, so I stare up into the sky

Breathe in now... breathe out now...


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gonna make a move, before I get bored
If you wanna explore my vocal cord
Baby girl go, go dance on the cooch
Hand on my knee or hand on the hooch

Why don't you stick around for one more round?
This place is a circus, and I know you'll be my clown
'Cause I'm a ringleader, I run the show
And only when I tell you when it is time to go​


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Aesop Rock

“I have been completely unable to maintain any semblance of relationship on any level I have been a ******* to the people who have actively attempted to deliver me from peril I have been acutely undeserving of the ear that listen up and lip that kissed me on the temple I have been accustomed to a stubborn disposition that admits it wish it's history disassembled I have been a hypocrite in sermonizing tolerance while skimming for a ministry to pretzel I have been unfairly resentful of those I wish that acted different when the bidding was essential I have been a terrible communicator prone to isolation over sympathy for devils I have been my own worse enemy since the very genesis of rebels”

Theres smoke in my iris but i painted a sunny day on the insides of my eyelids 

I interviewed the sun, he said the future's looking bright. I interviewed the rain he claimed the sun's truly an *******. I's supposed to interview the snow today but of course he flaked. 


Life's not a *****, life is a beautiful woman / You only call her a ***** because she won't let you get that *****
Maybe she didn't feel y'all shared any similar interests
Or maybe you're just an a-hole who couldn't sweet talk the princess


Voted most likely to be snowed-in at a desolate hotel writing a novel / Shining up his finest gospel


Now we the American working population
Hate the fact that eight hours a day
Is wasted on chasing the dream of someone that isn't us
And we may not hate our jobs
But we hate jobs in general
That don't have to do with fighting our own causes
We the American working population
Hate the nine-to-five day-in day-out
When we'd rather be supporting ourselves
By being paid to perfect the pastimes
That we have harbored based solely on the fact
That it makes us smile if it sounds dope

Lazy summer days
Like some decrepit landshark dumb luck squad dog lurks sicker deluded
Last sturdy domino lean's secluded
Don't let stupid delusions lesson super-duty labor students
Dragnet lifer solutions
Daddy loved sloppy dimensions like son-daughter links
Such determinated lepers, successfully disheveled
Little soliders developed like serpents despite life sentence ducking
Lemmings
Some don't like sobriety's dirty lenses
Some do
Let sleeping dogs lie still
Don't look so damn lackluster
Suck defeat
Lump summed damage
Load sample, delete
Late Show Dave Letterman, ****ty diner lip-slide dutch
Low self-discipline leaders see dead lung self-destruct
Life sucks dickhead
Lost summers display laminate showcasing divinity live
System definitive
Liturgy soaked, depict lowly spectactular delight
Why, what kind of L.S.D. you like?


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

The past is gone but something might be found to take its place


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Nefury said:


> As bad as bad becomes,
> It's not a part of you,
> And love is only sleeping,
> Wrapped in neglect.


I love that song and those lyrics too.

Though I'm blind, I still feel the night descend
Though I'm dumb, I still speak its tongue
Though I'm stone, I know when the cold kicks in
And a heart goes down like the sun
*Adrian Borland - Heart Goes Down Like The Sun*

____________________

And so I'll remember you
I'll remember the days
And the thousands of ways
You pulled me through

And dream of all the things you've seen
Of all of the faces
And all of the places
You have been

Now you have no phone
And you have no name 
And you have no number
And it comes to an end in the blink of an eye
And it makes me wonder
*The Chameleons - Tears*


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know that things are getting tougher
When you can't get the top off the bottom of the barrel
Wide open road of my future now
It's looking ****ing narrow
All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nothin
All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nothin
We get told to decide
Just like as if I'm not gonna change my
mind
All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nothin
All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nothin
Whatcha gonna do with yourself
Boy better make up your mind
Whatcha gonna do with yourself boy
You're running out of time
This time I got it all figured out
All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nothin
All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nothin
All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nothin
All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nothin
And that's fine

That about sums up my life perfectly.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

This entire song


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This conveys a particular feeling for me better than anything else. *cough*it's just a metaphor*cough*

The ***** in my bed
The noise in my head
A hole in my pride
It's coming and there's nowhere to hide

It seems to me to be self-contradictory
It seems to me you count your blessings while they're there
You count your blessings while they're there
Count your victories while they're there
*The Chameleons - In Shreds*


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what it's like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

No one knows what it's like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes


----------



## QuixoticMonkey (Feb 15, 2015)

Here.. in my place and time
And here in my own skin I can finally begin
Let the century pass me by, standing under the night sky
Tomorrow means nothing


I was only a child then
Feeling barely alive when
I heard a song from a speaker of a passing car
Praying to a dying star, the memories fading
I can almost remember singing


We watched the end of the century
Compressed on a tiny screen
A dead star collapsing and we could see
Something was ending
Are you through pretending?
We saw the signs in the suburbs


You could have never predicted that it could see through you
Kasparov, Deep Blue, 1996
Your mind's playing tricks now
Show's over so take a bow
And leave it in the shadows


Hey
Put the cellphone down for a while
In the night there is something wild
Can you hear it breathing?
And hey
Put the laptop down for a while
In the night there is something wild
I feel it, it's leaving me
(La la, la la, la la la la)

Arcade Fire - Deep Blue :time


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

You won't find it by yourself
You're gonna need some help
And you won't fail with me around
Come on let's go

I will tell you if you change
And who's been saying things
It's hard to tell who is real in here
Come on let's go

You know who to turn to
Now everything's changed
Come on lets go
Stop looking for answers
In everyone's face
Come on let's go

What's the point in wasting time
On people that you'll never know
Come on let's go

When you're looking for a friend
But it's empty at the end
When everybody's disappeared
You won't be alone

If you want I'll compensate
If you over estimate
So there's nothing left to fear
You won't be alone
You know who to turn to
Now everything's changed
Come on let's go
Stop looking for answers
In everyone's face
Come on let's go

What's the point in wasting time
On people that you'll never know
Come on let's go

*ComeOn Let's Go - Broadcast

*Possibly the song which has meant most to me. I genuinely believe it has helped me through many of my most anxious moments. To me it's about not letting my insecurities towards other people and unfamiliar situations drag me down. I don't need everyone to get me, and I don't have to fit in everywhere. Instead, I need to remember whom I care about and who cares about me. Something like that.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

My prayer is to be better 
and to live a life of love
An honest human being 
whose light heart can soar with the doves
It's hard to keep your head up 
when life's smoke obscures your gaze
I pray to see the beauty 
even in that smoke's dark haze

Georgia Anne Muldrow - Never In Vain


----------



## QuixoticMonkey (Feb 15, 2015)

Choci Loni said:


> *ComeOn Let's Go - Broadcast
> 
> *Possibly the song which has meant most to me. I genuinely believe it has helped me through many of my most anxious moments. To me it's about not letting my insecurities towards other people and unfamiliar situations drag me down. I don't need everyone to get me, and I don't have to fit in everywhere. Instead, I need to remember whom I care about and who cares about me. Something like that.


Loved it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

_Sparrow_ - Simon & Garfunkel

Who will love a little sparrow 
Who's traveled far and cries for rest? 
Not I, said the Oak Tree 
I won't share my branches with no sparrow's nest 
And my blanket of leaves won't warm her cold breast 
Who will love a little sparrow 
And who will speak a kindly word? 
Not I, said the Swan 
The entire idea is utterly absurd 
I'd be laughed at and scorned if the other swans heard. 
Who will take pity in his heart 
And who will feed a starving sparrow? 
Not I, said the Golden Wheat 
I would if I could but I cannot I know 
I need all my grain to prosper and grow 
Who will love a little sparrow? 
Will no one write her eulogy? 
I will, said the Earth 
For all I've created returns unto me 
From dust were ye made and dust ye shall be


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

She would never say where she came from
Yesterday don't matter if it's gone
While the sun is bright
Or in the darkest night
No one knows, she comes and goes

Goodbye Ruby Tuesday
Who could hang a name on you?
When you change with every new day
Still I'm gonna miss you

Don't question why she needs to be so free
She'll tell you it's the only way to be
She just can't be chained
To a life where nothings gained
And nothings lost, at such a cost

Goodbye Ruby Tuesday
Who could hang a name on you?
When you change with every new day
Still I'm gonna miss you

"There's no time to lose", I heard her say
Catch your dreams before they slip away
Dying all the time
Lose your dreams and you will lose your mind
Ain't life unkind?


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

*She Always Takes It Black by Gregory Alan Isakov*
I'd never say I love you, Dear
Just to hear you say it back

*The Universe by Gregory Alan Isakov*
The Universe, she's wounded
She's got bruises on her feet

*Rhiannon by Fleetwood Mac*
She is like a cat in the dark and then she is the darkness
She rules her life like a fine skylark and when the sky is starless

*Can I Stay by Ray Lamontagne*
Lay with me in your thinnest dress
Fill my heart with each caress
Between your blissful kisses
Whisper darling, is this love?
Whisper to me, is this love?

*Glue Girls by Someone Still Loves You Boris Yelstin*
Maybe if I lay low, love will fall around my door
The dogs will let me know

*I Was An Eagle by Laura Marling*
I will not be a victim of romance
I will not be a victim of circumstance
Chance or romance or circumstance, or any man
Who could get his dirty little hands on me
When we were in love (if we were)
When we were in love
You were a dove and I rose above you and preyed

*Lonely Tonight by Blake Shelton*
I just wanna hold you till the heartbreaks gone
When the sun comes up we can both move on
But we don't have to be lonely tonight


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Blackbird- The Beatles 

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these sunken eyes and learn to see
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to be free
Blackbird fly, blackbird fly
Into the light of the dark black night
Blackbird fly, blackbird fly
Into the light of the dark black night
Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
You were only waiting for this moment to arise


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

*Flashlight - Jessie J*

When tomorrow comes
I'll be on my own
Feeling frightened of
The things that I don't know
When tomorrow comes
Tomorrow comes
Tomorrow comes

And though the road is long
I look up to the sky
And in the dark I found lost hope that I won't fly
And I sing along, I sing along, and I sing along

I got all I need when I got you and I
I look around me, and see a sweet life
I'm stuck in the dark but you're my flashlight
You're getting me, getting me through the night
Kick start my heart when you shine it in my eyes
Can't lie, it's a sweet life
Stuck in the dark but you're my flashlight
You're getting me, getting me through the night
'Cause you're my flash light (flash light)
You're my flash light (flash light), you're my flash light

I see the shadows long beneath the mountain top
I'm not afraid when the rain won't stop
'Cause you light the way
You light the way,
You light the way

I got all I need when I got you and I
I look around me, and see a sweet life
I'm stuck in the dark but you're my flashlight
You're getting me, getting me through the night
Kick start my heart when you shine it in my eyes
Can't lie, it's a sweet life
Stuck in the dark but you're my flashlight
You're getting me, getting me through the night
(Light light light you're my flash light)
Light light you're my flash light
Light light light light light, oh
(Light light light you're my flash light)
You're my flash, oh

I got all I need when I got you and I
I look around me, and see a sweet life
I'm stuck in the dark but you're my flashlight
You're getting me, getting me through the night
Kick start my heart when you shine it in my eyes
Can't lie, it's a sweet life
Stuck in the dark but you're my flashlight
(You're my flashlight)
You're getting me, getting me through the night
'Cause you're my flash light
'Cause you're my flash light
You're my flash light


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

Pass me that lovely little gun
My dear, my darling one
The cleaners are coming, one by one
You don't even want to let them start

They are knocking now upon your door
They measure the room, they know the score
They're mopping up the butcher's floor
Of your broken little hearts

O children

Forgive us now for what we've done
It started out as a bit of fun
Here, take these before we run away
The keys to the gulag

O children
Lift up your voice, lift up your voice
Children
Rejoice, rejoice

Here comes Frank and poor old Jim
They're gathering round with all my friends
We're older now, the light is dim
And you are only just beginning

O children

We have the answer to all your fears
It's short, it's simple, it's crystal clear
It's round about and it's somewhere here
Lost amongst our winnings

O children
Lift up your voice, lift up your voice
Children
Rejoice, rejoice

The cleaners have done their job on you
They're hip to it, man, they're in the groove
They've hosed you down, you're good as new
They're lining up to inspect you

O children

Poor old Jim's white as a ghost [_He's referencing Jim Jones and singing from a perspective of one of these Jonestown adult people. He's going to do that in the rest of these lyrics too. It's not exclusively about those events though. It's a metaphor. Omg it's so dark._ :cry]
He's found the answer that we lost 
We're all weeping now, weeping because
There ain't nothing we can do to protect you

O children
Lift up your voice, lift up your voice
Children
Rejoice, rejoice

Hey little train! We are all jumping on
The train that goes to the Kingdom
We're happy, Ma, we're having fun
And the train ain't even left the station

Hey, little train! Wait for me!
I once was blind but now I see
Have you left a seat for me?
Is that such a stretch of the imagination?

Hey little train! Wait for me!
I was held in chains but now I'm free
I'm hanging in there, don't you see
In this process of elimination

Hey little train! We are all jumping on 
The train that goes to the Kingdom
We're happy, Ma, we're having fun
It's beyond my wildest expectation

Hey little train! We are all jumping on
The train that goes to the Kingdom
We're happy, Ma, we're having fun
And the train ain't even left the station


----------



## DanielKant (Aug 24, 2019)

Bonfire Heart by James Blunt. Check it out.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Rivers In Your Mouth - Ben Howard

Hold it in, the river in your mouth is pouring out
Water takes the shape of all that it surrounds
Yeah I know, I've been trying too hard
To keep in time with all of the hours in your day

Hold it in, they wouldn't let you out among the crowd
Not like that, these streets will tear you down
How it is, under my skin
Now you are pictures of all you'll ever be

I am not myself today
I am not feeling ok

Hold it in, the river in your mouth is pouring out
Water takes the shape of all that it surrounds
Yeah I know, I've been trying so hard
To keep it in time with all of the sounds that you make

Hold it in, they come at you from both sides of your mind
Thick and thin, these walls you'll always stand behind
I'm sick and tired, oh I begged for the world to change
But it don't, it ain't all you and that's the thing

I am not myself today
I am not feeling ok

And you showed me hope amongst the hellequins in spring
And you told me life was learning how to be your friend


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

This glancing life is like a morning star
A setting sun, or rolling waves at sea
A gentle breeze or lightning in a storm
A dancing dream of all eternity

The sand was shimmering in the morning light
And dancing off the dunes so far away
The night held music so sweet, so long
And there we lay until the break of day

We woke that morning at the onward call
Our camels bridled up, our howdahs full
The sun was rising in the eastern sky
Just as we set out to the desert's cry

Calling, yearning, pulling, home to you

The tents grew smaller as we rode away
On earth that tells of many passing days
The months of peace and all the years of war
The lives of love and all the lives of fears

Calling, yearning, pulling, home to you

We crossed the river beds all etched in stone
And up the mighty mountains ever known
Beyond the valleys in the searing heat
Until we reached the caravanserai

Calling, yearning, pulling, home to you
Calling, yearning, pulling, home to you

What is this life that pulls me far away
What is that home where we cannot reside
What is that quest that pulls me onward
My heart is full when you are by my side

Calling, yearning, pulling, home to you


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

can find full lyrics via the links:

https://songmeanings.com/songs/view/17371/

American Made:

Give me something easy that I can complicate
Something healthy that I can infect
Give me a mate in a crippled state
With Halloween teeth that I can break

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/jackoffjill/witchhunt.html

Witch Hunt:

Dead girl's dance they burn and twirl
Witch hunt
Witch **** burn this girl
Dead girl's dance they burn and twirl
Witch hunt
Witch **** burn this girl
Dead girl's dance they burn...-

I'm running out of air
Theres a carnival in the graveyard tonight
With the clouds that fall with poison
And they fall on my skin making tiny holes
Erasing my legacy
Nothing hurts
Nothings right
I am nothing
Turning to the left
I get on a ride
And the ride's dark.. 
And drive nazi cars..
And I am no longer afraid
Because I've held on so tight
That I've crushed them...
I've crushed them
It covers me
And I try to find comfort in the darkness
Where I am no longer your misanthropic majesty
With only one match...And one chance to burn...
Only one.. 
I'M BURNING
I'M ****ING BURNING
Dead Girl's Dance They burn they twirl
Witch hunt
Witch **** burn this girl

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/tool/vicarious.html

Vicarious:

Part vampire
Part warrior
Carnivore and voyeur
Stare at the transmittal
Sing to the death rattle

https://songmeanings.com/songs/view/3530822107858494794/

Half Jack:

Two halves are equal, a cross between two evils
It's not an enviable lot
But if you listen you'll learn to hear the difference
Between the halves and the half knots

https://genius.com/Sneaker-pimps-maidez-lyrics

M'aidez

M'aidez, throw aways, some things here have got to stay 
A string of pearls, the strangest girl is happy when the western world 
Painless Chinese burns, ties me down with daisy chains 
Diamonds on her tongue and pleasure cuts and teasing

(I mostly like the daisy chain bondage imagery lol.)

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/iamx/songofimaginarybeings.html

Song Of Imaginary Beings

Her mother said that she couldn't love 
The physical way a woman should 
Then where else could she go? 
Where the sisters and the fathers can't save her soul

Send them in, see them on 
She can't find a lover, she'll fashion one 
Imaginary men 
Like the burned out poets in the hinterland

The phoenix says, 
The devil says, 
The serpent says, 
The siren says, 
Why use the word, when the word it means to believe?
Why use the word, when the word it means to believe?

Whyyy?...

The hourglass sees what shelf life does 
She asked, exactly tell me
"what is love but grieving life alone?"
Just the words from prophets and religious shows

Imagine hurt, imagine tears 
She opened up until she disappeared 
Vanished, hand in hand, 
With all the long-lost children locked in Neverland

The phoenix says, 
The devil says, 
The serpent says, 
The siren says, 
Why use the word, when the word it means to believe?
Why use the word, when the word it means to believe?

The phoenix says
The devil says
The serpent says
The siren says

Oh, the phoenix says
- Burn for me
The devil says
- Lie for me
The serpent says
- Beg for me
The siren says
- Die for me

https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/iamx/screams.html

Screams

mostly like this part:

In the company of wolves there is no sympathy
We feed on the remains

And I hear screams
I hear screams, like a victim for the first time
I hear screams, I hear screams

https://songmeanings.com/songs/view/3530822107858520898/

Your Joy is My Low:

He takes your face and positions it to take your mouth
You bite, you bite to excite yourself
He wants the colour of you to wear and feel alive
And you bite, and I'm awake and I'm the slave tonight

Say it, your joy, your joy is my low
So you want yourself to stop
Said, your joy, your joy is my low
And when you crack the whip, I crawl again

https://genius.com/The-neighbourhood-female-robbery-lyrics

Female Robbery

I watched it all in my head, perfect sense
They'll take me from my bed
Leave everything that is worth a single cent
And just take me instead
That TV show I saw as I fell asleep
Had me on both my knees
Praying to whatever is in heaven, please send me a felon
And don't let the police know

(It was actally written about a girl preying to be saved from an abusive household, but before I learned that I interpreted it as being about an adult man fantasising about a woman stalking and breaking into his house and then having her way with him.. Which I like to still imagine. I have a twisted mind though lol)

I like all the lyrics on the album Pornography:

https://genius.com/albums/The-cure/Pornography

but I'll just quote part of Siamese Twins:

We writhed under a red light
Voodoo smile, Siamese twins
Girl at the window looks at me for an hour
Then everything falls apart
Broken inside me, it falls apart

lots more lyrics but this post is already too long.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Wrongwolfe said:


> I always get so excited whenever I see a fellow Ben Howard fan lol.


Eyyy, I'm a fan too! I stumbled upon his songs in YT since 2013 right before IFWWW released  The song that got me hooked was Only Love lol. 
But if I have to choose one from Noonday Dream I'm gonna go with Someone In The Doorway. This song hits me very hard and I relate to it a lot :O


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

:heart



> Love is insane and baby
> We are too
> It's our hearts' little grave
> And salt in our wounds









> Love's the funeral of hearts
> And an ode for cruelty
> When angels cry blood
> On flowers of evil in bloom



As well as some other H.I.M. pearls about love and death which is all they sing about


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

i'd like to see this be number one in the uk chart.

https://www.nme.com/news/music/jarv...d-now-be-the-first-number-one-of-2020-2590547

Well did you hear, there's a natural order
Those most deserving will end up with the most
That the cream cannot help but always rise up to the top
Well I say, "**** floats"
If you thought things had changed
Friend, you'd better think again
Bluntly put, in the fewest of words:
****s are still running the world (x2)
Now the working classes are obsolete
They are surplus to society's needs
So let 'em all kill each other
And get it made overseas.
That's the word, don't you know
From the guys that's running the show
Let's be perfectly clear boys and girls,
****s are still running the world [Repeat: x 2]
Oh feed your children on crayfish and lobster tails,
Find a school near the top of the league
In theory I respect your right to exist
I will kill you if you move in next to me
Ah, it stinks, it sucks, it's anthropologically unjust
Oh, but the takings are up by a third, oh so
****s are still running the world [Repeat: x 2]
The free market is perfectly natural
Do you think that I'm some kind of dummy?
It's the ideal way to order the world
"**** the morals, does it make any money?"
And if you don't like it, then leave
Or use your right to protest on the street.
Yeah use your right, but don't imagine that it's heard
****s are still running the world [[Repeat: x 6]


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I never thought I'd lead this restless life
I thought I'd wither down, a sacrifice
There's nothing I can do to make it stop
It's in my nature. It gives me chills

I never thought life could last this long
I thought I'd be found out so long ago
There's nothing I can do to make it stop
It's in my nature. It gives me chills. (Hey!)

Get off my back! (Hey!)

Is this what it's like?
Is this what it's going to be like?






^ just heard the original version, previously heard this remake.

Also on that note:

I close my eyes a better man
Or imagine that I can imagine such a thing
And it goes on and on and on and on like that
Project myself into the air, and float in a weightless night
It's better than sitting heavy backed, and sending waves of anxious hate into the street, trying to shut down the stop lights

It isn't real, but it feels real
It isn't real, but it feels real

As I crane my neck to an emptiness (better than knowing nothing at all)
I feel in my chest (I know I know myself)
Cut my wrists, slit my throat, take this body and string it up
Cause I'll never know

It isn't real, but it feels real
It isn't real, but it feels real

"I'm weak again, stay inside, hate everything."
Well hey, that's our lot. And I'm already inside out
Cut my wrists, slit my throat, take this body and string it up
And I'll never know what you said, because I'll be ****ing dead by then






and

I'm armed to the teeth
like a ****ing animal
I ruin everything
I get my bony hands on

and here we go, now
over the bridge of sighs
we will get a cross like Christ, crucified
it's like a birth but it is in reverse
never gets better, always gets worse

I'll gnaw at anything
New England is mine, and
it owes me a living

and here we go, now
over the bridge of sighs
we will get a cross like Christ, crucified
it's like a birth but it is in reverse
never gets better, always gets worse

step one
step two
step three
step four, we fall through the floor
fall through the floor
fall through the floor

I want to feel like I feel when I'm asleep


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I got ice on my wrist
6 *****es in a two-seat whip
Got yuan, got won in the grip
I don't give a ****, straight ****ting off a ski lift
Nah
I'm about the biz
All these white girls
Man they 'bout to fizz
But I don't really mind so I sign some tits
Take a pic, but *****, why you naked in it? Uh
And I got cash in the bank
Million dollar baby on my Hillary Swank
On my MK, got fuel in the tank
Got juice in the drank, but they all shooting blanks

_Hold up

Are we alone in this world?
Are we on the precipice of nuclear war?
Does Susan Boyle have feet?_

I got a million *****es
If you **** with me, get a million stitches
***** so wet that it swim with fishes, grant you wishes
Plus you know it tastes delicious
Yeah
***** supercharged
Didn't want a yacht, so I bought a barge
Money so long, that it's extra large
Tesla cars, give a **** who you are, whoa

_Remember that time I said I had a Tesla?
Do you think that they know that I really don't have a Tesla?
Matter of fact, I don't even know how to - good management skills
I don't want to start a Roth IRA, because I don't want to give my money to Bernie Madoff
Isn't Bernie Madoff dead?
He's dead, right?_

Nah
That mother****er not dead, he in jail getting booty rammed by the feds
Getting tossed by a dude named Big Ed
In a hotbed, eating ramen noodles and crying

But anyway I got a million in the bank
_No you don't_
Yes I do *****, how the **** would you know?
Broke *** ***** (x4)

_OK, you done?
Is this ***** done yet?
Oh ****..._

Meanwhile I pull up in a Caddy on Addy with a fly mixed daddy with a fatty
And he loves that I'm 5'5, 103 pounds
And he loves my voice, and its soothing *** sound *****

_You are 5'2, 130 pounds
And also I don't know how you're buying cars when you literally applied for a BestBuy card and got declined on the spot
You're a ****ing *******, ok? You're an *******_
***** I'd rather be an ******* than a...

Broke *** ***** (x4)

_I ****ing hate you, I hate you
_


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I deteriorate, I live in dirt and nowhere glows but
Drearily and tired the hours all spent on killing
Time again all waiting for the rain.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

i have dreamt about what it's like to die
and i saw myself becoming shadows again
just like i did when i was a kid
i saw my bones crack open and all the things i've been hiding from you spill out
all the secrets that i never thought i'd tell anyone about
i am warm and i am bored and i am drifting through this place
it's no better or worse than anything else that's ever happened to me
but i wish that i'd never met a lot of the people that i've met
not because i don't like them but because i only let them down
and when you disappoint everyone all the time it's hard not to want to die
constantly i feel this weird and shameful feeling
like im being watched by a thousand glowing, vengeful eyes
behind one way mirrors in public bathrooms and in metro cars
and everywhere i go i know i'm not welcome


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I fell in love with my killer
This is hijacked emotion
Throwing kisses with a machine gun
In the name of devotion
And you feel good in your prison
How long is that going fine


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll seek you out
Flay you alive
One more word and you won't survive
And I'm not scared
Of your stolen power
I see right through you any hour

Eyes on fire
Your spine is ablaze
Felling any foe with my gaze
And just in time
In the right place
Steadily emerging with grace






lol all the comments on that video are about Twilight or The Vampire Diaries and I just came from someone's random LokixThranduil fanvid (obviously really.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

(I posted this in some other thread I think, thought it might be this one but wasn't.)

And in the night, it was a drunken stutter
Started as a next to nothing conversation
And then he's tearing me out
Taking me apart at my friend's house
I was uncomfortable, I was hurt
Still with blue innocence in his eyes
I felt my reasoning was harsh

With every stab wound and exhale, I promised myself
That I would never lose my useful fears of grown up men
I'm scarred with cruel intentions
I thought of another the whole time
Who would have never stared me like that
See, he saw me as a human
This one thinks I'm a slaughterhouse

He pretends that he's understanding
And you know in the grand scheme of everything
He's probably called a nice man
Or an ordinary kind of man
Or a stereotype with strong hands, I'm so sad
At how little joy I realized within my time with my ex guy
Before these statues arrived

Romance is dead and done
And it hits between the eyes on this side
The grass is dead and barren
And it hurts between my thighs on this side


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gimmie, gimmie, gimmie some good times
Gimmie, gimmie, gimmie some pain
Don't you know things always look ugly
To me they always look the same


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hatred growing breathing
As the armies mount dead and bleeding
Tens of thousands no concealing
There's a hunger yet no one's eating

You can promise, but our dream's dead
And the rivers they're all but blood red
I can mimic all your speeches
No more lessons learned you can't reach us

Now
Listen to me no hard feelings
I can see your skull past the pealing skin
Passion all dead double talking
Yeah we hear your words
No one's walking

Once upon a time or two
I think I lost my mind with you
Too many times to be precise
We take a toke and drink the wine
We got the users over there
We got the W****s right here

False flag attack that
Found guilty through entrapment
Of your commandments
Your cooperation is commended
Since the corporation demands it
Who are the false
We are the truth
True or false
Which one are you


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Loser - Beck



In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey
Butane in my veins so I'm out to cut the junkie
With the plastic eyeballs, spray paint the vegetables
Dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose
Kill the headlights and put it in neutral
Stock car flamin' with a loser and the cruise control
Baby's in Reno with the vitamin D
Got a couple of couches sleep on the love seat
Someone keeps sayin' I'm insane to complain
About a shotgun wedding and a stain on my shirt
Don't believe everything that you read
You get a parking violation and a maggot on your sleeve
So shave your face with some mace in the dark
Savin' all your food stamps and burnin' down the trailer park
Yo, cut it
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me? (double barrel buckshot)

Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
The forces of evil in a bozo nightmare
Ban all the music with a phony gas chamber
'Cause one's got a weasel and the other's got a flag
One's got on the pole shove the other in a bag
With the rerun shows and the cocaine nose job
The daytime crap with the folksinger slop
He hung himself with a guitar string
A slab of turkey neck and it's hangin' from a pigeon wing
You can't get it right if you can't relate
Trade the cash for the beef for the body for the hate
And my time is a piece of wax fallin' on a termite
That's chokin' on the splinters
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(Get crazy with the Cheeze Whiz)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(Drive-by body pierce)
Soy
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(I can't believe you)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(Sprechen Sie Deutche, baby)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby so why don't you kill me?
(Know what I'm sayin'?)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There are too many of us
That’s plain to see
We all believe in praying
For our immortality

We pose this question to our children
That calls them all to stray
And live in tiny houses
Of the same mistakes we make

‘Cause there are too many of us
In tiny houses here and there
Passing out somewhere
But you won’t care

There are too many of us
That’s plain to see
And we all believe in praying
For our immortality

For a moment I was dislocated
By terror on the loop elsewhere
Flashing lights advocate it
On the big screens everywhere

‘Cause there are too many of us
In tiny houses here and there
Just passing out somewhere
But you won’t care

There are too many of us
In tiny houses here and there
All looking through the windows
On everything we share

We pose this question to our children
It leads them out to stray
And live in tiny houses
Of the same mistakes we make

‘Cause there are too many of us
That’s plain to see
All living in tiny houses
Of our immortality


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

And each of us is plagued by horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible thoughts
By horrible horrible horrible horrible horrible thoughts nearly every day
I'm not saying that we're the same
Just that we're the same in many ways
Much less than six degrees of separation
We all woke this same day


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Children are innocent
Teenagers ****ed up in the head
Adults are only more ****ed up
And elderlies are like children
Will there be another race to
Come along and take over for us?
Maybe Martians could do
Better than we've done
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
You make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
My friend says we're like the dinosaurs
Only we are doing oursevles in
Much faster then they ever did
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
You make great pets
We'll make great pets
You make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets
You make great pets
We'll make great pets
We'll make great pets


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Behold the gates of mercy in arbitrary space
And none of us deserving, the cruelty or the grace
O solitude of longing where love has been confined
Come healing of the body
Come healing of the mind
O see the darkness yielding, that tore the light apart
Come healing of the reason
Come healing of the heart

O troubled dust concealing, an undivided love
The Heart beneath is teaching to the broken Heart above
O let the heavens falter and let the earth proclaim:
Come healing of the Altar
Come healing of the Name


----------



## FREEDDAWG (Jun 15, 2020)

Definitely lyrics by Slipknot's "Psychosocial"


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Who are you?
You don't know?
Don't tell me *****
That's nothin
What were you before the white man named you a *****
What was your name?
It could'nthave been smith or jones or bush or powell
That wasn't your name
They don't have those kind of names where you and I came from
No what was your name?
And why don't you now know what your name was then
Where was your history?
How did a man wipe out your history?
How did the man what did the man do to make you as dumb, as you are right now

Mutha ****as I just bought some new chuckas
The old ones bloodied up from stompin out those suckas
Big bang killa
Big black gorilla
King kong on yo monkey *** *****s
Step and fetch ****y *** flunky *** *****s
Dick in the booty for them nasty *** *****s
I don't fear no man
Not bush not clinton not osama
Ask your uncle thom how he choose NASA over Obama
You could have a million dollers and a white collar
Liberation costs more then a damn doller
It costs what christ gave
King gave
X gave
A billion dollars don't make u an ex-slave
***** with an attitude since fifth grade
I never behave
I rather be a dead man then a live slave
We can say what we like
Put the pressure on em
Ice Cube n Killer Mike
Put the pressure on em
I can do what I want
Put the pressure on em
But God dammit I'm a I'm gone
Put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Cause pressure was fine
Pressure was ours
I'm here to deprogram you don't forget what they made your great grand momma do
What they made your great grand daddy do
Without a dollar or a penny or a thank you
The same mutha ****as wanna gank you
Cause they hate you and the ***** that you came through
Can anybody tell me that it ain't true?
That these mutha ****as ain't out to hurt you
They'll lock you up, beat you up and work you
Put your life on a thirty year curfue
Lil cell lil window for you to look through
Even gotta little chair where they can cook you
***** please I'm a be in the breeze
Beat em up with my plan like the japanese
Now I'm overs seas
And I'm trappin these
Thank God I didn't have to cock n squeeze
We can say what we like
Put the pressure on em
Ice Cube n Killer Mike
Put the pressure on em
I can do what I want
Put the pressure on em
But God dammit I'm a I'm gone
Put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Cause pressure was fine
Pressure was ours
Black colla *****es stop bull ****in
And u funky black preachers with your pool kids
Our kings had dreams and a big vision
All you give us is goverment and religion
Are you a freedom fighter or a school pigeon
Is you down for your people in the big mission
Or you a dirty ***** workin for ****in clinton
Or a dirty ***** workin for ****in bush
Another message for the politition
Better get the police off our *** quickly
If another old lady die in this city
Swear to God we will burn down the ****in city
Big schemes
Big dreams
Yea I'm with it for
But twenty years for dealin dope is just a ****in joke
And so what you the man with that white man
Probation got your *** to a white man
We can say what we like
Put the pressure on em
Ice Cube n Killer Mike
Put the pressure on em
I can do what I want
Put the pressure on em
But God dammit I'm a I'm gone
Put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Cause pressure was fine
Pressure was ours
God damnit the way dogs that ran part runnin rabbit
These pigs goin ham samich
In new york killed a young brother
In atlata killed a grand mother
And politions say save the planet
**** that save us damnit
From the black pigs helpin kill sunday
I hope it's five degrees hotter for your *** in hell
Place straight ******* blessed in crash
Hope Jesus come back he murder your ***
So you burn in hell till you burn white ash
To the one that say sorry tell em kiss our ***
We don't need em motha ****a you can keep it for yourself
I push you nothin but pain and bad health
I hope luck run away from you and wealth
No honour in life no honour in death
You a juddist to us ***** kill yourself
We can say what we like
Put the pressure on em
Ice Cube n Killer Mike
Put the pressure on em
I can do what I want
Put the pressure on em
But God dammit I'm a I'm gone
Put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Put the pressure on em
Homie put the pressure on em
Cause pressure was fine
Pressure was ours
No ***** leaders have fought for civil rights
They paid for civil rights
They have begged the white man for civil rights
They have begged the white man for freedom
And anytime you beg another man to set you free
You will never be free
Freedom is something you have to do for yourselves
And until the american ***** let's the white man know
That we are really really ready and willing to pay the price that is destin for freedom
Our people will always be walking around and second class citizens or what you call twentith century slaves
What price are you talking about sir?
The price of freedom is death


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Sun so bright that I'm nearly blind
Cool, 'cause I'm wired and I'm out of my mind
Warm as the dope running down my spine
But I don't care 'bout you,
And I got nothin' to do
Free as the water and air that I breathe
Even freer than DMT
Feel the warmth of the sun in me
But I don't care 'bout you,
And I got nothin' to do
Love in the middle of the afternoon
Just me and my spike in my arm and my spoon
Feel the warmth of the sun in the room
But I don't care about you
And I got nothin'

I think I'm in love,
Probably just hungry
I think I'm your friend,
Probably just lonely
I think you've got me in a spin now,
Probably just turnin'
I think I'm a fool for you babe,
Probably just yearnin'
I think I can rock and roll,
Probably just twistin'
I think I wanna tell the world,
Probably ain't listenin'
Come on
I think I can fly,
Probably just fallin'
I think I'm the life and soul,
Probably just snortin'
I think I can hit the mark,
Probably just aimin'
I think my name is on your lips,
Probably complainin'
I think I have caught it bad,
Probably contagious
I think that I'm a winner, baby
Probably Las Vegas
Come on
I think I'm alive,
Probably just breathin'
I think you stole my heart now, baby
Probably just thievin'
I think I'm on fire,
Probably just smokin'
I think that you're my dream girl
Probably just dreamin'
I think I'm the best, babe, come on
Probably like all the rest
I think that I could be your man, oh, probably just thinkin'
I think I'm in love
I think I'm in love
I think I'm in love
I think I'm in love
I think I'm in love
I think I'm in love
I think I'm in love


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

With the BOOM, PING, PING!
Listen to the ill **** that I bring bring!


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Uh, uh uh uh
It's big pimpin' baby
It's big pimpin', spendin' G's
Feel me uh-huh uh, uh-huh
Ge-ge-geyeah, geyeah
Ge-ge-geyeah, geyeah

You know I thug 'em, **** 'em, love 'em, leave 'em
'Cause I don't ****in' need 'em
Take 'em out the hood, keep 'em lookin' good
But I don't ****in' feed 'em
First time they fuss I'm breezin'
Talkin' bout, "What's the reasons?"
I'm a pimp in every sense of the word, *****
Better trust than believe 'em
In the cut where I keep 'em
'Til I need a nut, 'til I need to beat the guts
Then it's, beep beep and I'm pickin' 'em up
Let 'em play with the dick in the truck
Many chicks want to put Jigga fist in cuffs
Divorce him and split his bucks
Just be'cause you got good head, I'm a break bread
So you can be livin' it up? **** I
Parts with nothin', y'all be frontin'
Me give my heart to a woman?
Not for nothin', never happen
I'll be forever mackin'
Heart cold as assassins, I got no passion
I got no patience
And I hate waitin'
Hoe get yo' *** in
And let's ride, check 'em out now
Ride, yeah
And let's ride check 'em out now
Ride, yeah
We doin', big pimpin', we spendin' cheese
Check 'em out now
Big pimpin', on B.L.A.D.'s
We doin big pimpin' up in N.Y.C.
It's just that Jigga Man, Pimp C, and Bun B
Yo yo yo big pimpin', spendin' cheese
We doin' big pimpin', on B.L.A.D.'s
We doin' big pimpin' up in N.Y.C.
It's just that Jigga Man, Pimp C, and Bun B
***** it's the big Southern rap impresario
Comin' straight up out the black barrio
Makes a mill' up off a sorry hoe
Then sit back and peep my scenario
Oops, my bad, that's my scenario
No I can't **** a scary hoe
Now every time, every place, everywhere we go
Hoes start pointin', they say, "There he go!"
Now these mother****ers know we carry mo' heat than a little bit
We don't pull it out over little ****
And if you catch a lick when I spit, then it won't be a little hit
Go read a book you illiterate son of a ***** and step up yo' vocab
Don't be surprised if yo' hoe stab out with me
And you see us comin' down on yo' slab
Livin' ghetto fabulous, so mad, you just can't take it
But ***** if you hatin' I
Then you wait while I get yo' ***** butt-naked, just break it
You gotta pay like you weigh wet wit two pairs of clothes on
Now get yo' *** to the back as I'm flyin' to the track
Timbaland let me spit my pro's on
Pump it up in the pro-zone
That's the track that we breakin' these hoes on
Ain't the track that we flows on
But when **** get hot, then the glock start poppin' like ozone
We keep hoes crunk like Trigger-man
Fo' real it don't get no bigger man
Don't trip, let's flip, gettin' throwed on the flip
Gettin' blowed with the mother****in' Jigga Man, fool
We be big pimpin' spendin' cheese
We be big pimpin' on B.L.A.D.'s
We be big pimpin' down in P.A.T.
It's just that Jigga Man, Pimp C, and Bun B
'Cause we be big pimpin', spendin' cheese
And we be big pimpin', on B.L.A.D.'s
'Cause we be big pimpin' in P.A.T.
It's just that Jigga Man, Pimp C, and Bun B *****
Uh smokin' out, throwin' up, keepin' lean up in my cup
All my car got leather and wood, in my hood we call it buck
Everybody want to ball, holla at broads at the mall
If he up, watch him fall, ***** I can't **** with y'all
If I wasn't rappin' baby, I would still be ridin' Mercedes
Chromin' shinin' sippin' daily, no rest until ****** pay me
Uh now what y'all know bout them Texas boys
Comin' down in candied toys, smokin' weed and talkin' noise
We be big pimpin', spendin cheese
We be big pimpin', on B.L.A.D.'s
We be big pimpin' down in P.A.T.
It's just that Jigga Man, Pimp C, and Bun B
'Cause we be big pimpin', spendin' cheese
And we be big pimpin', on B.L.A.D.'s
'Cause we be big pimpin' in P.A.T.
It's just that Jigga Man, Pimp C, and Bun B *****


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Your cellphone, your wallet, your time, your ideas
No bar-code, no party, no ID, no beers
Your bankcard, your license, your thoughts, your fears
No SIM card, no disco, no photo, not here
Your blood, your sweat, your passions, your regrets
Your profits, your time off, your fashions, your sex
Your pills, your grass, your tits, your ***


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

You goat-mouth mammy****er
I was gonna kill a couple rappers, but they did it to themselves
Everybody's suicidal, they ain't even need my help
This **** is elementary, I'll probably go to jail
If I shoot at your identity and bounce to the left
Stuck a flag in my city, everybody's screamin', "Compton!"
I should probably run for mayor when I'm done, to be honest
And I put that on my momma and my baby boo too
20 million walkin' out the court buildin', woo-woo!
Aw, yeah, **** the judge
I made it past 25, and there I was
A little nappy-headed ***** with the world behind him
Life ain't **** but a fat vagina
Screamin', "Annie, are you okay? Annie, are you okay?"
Limo tinted with the gold plates
Straight from the bottom, this the belly of the beast
From a peasant to a prince to a mother****in' king (oh yeah


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

And in the night, it was a drunken stutter
Started as a next to nothing conversation
And then he's tearing me out
Taking me apart at my friend's house
I was uncomfortable, I was hurt
Still with blue innocence in his eyes
I felt my reasoning was harsh

With every stab wound and exhale, I promised myself
That I would never lose my useful fears of grown up men
I'm scarred with cruel intentions
I thought of another the whole time
Who would have never stared me like that
See, he saw me as a human
This one thinks I'm a slaughterhouse.

He pretends that he's understanding
And you know in the grand scheme of everything
He's probably called a nice man
Or an ordinary kind of man
Or a stereotype with strong hands, I'm so sad
At how little joy I realized within my time with my ex guy
Before these statues arrived

Romance is dead and done
And it hits between the eyes on this side
The grass is dead and barren
And it hurts between my thighs on this side

I could begin to open up and risk desire
For I move slower and quieter than most
I grew up too quick and I still forgive too slow
Oh, I wish there was another way

Romance is dead and done
And it hits between the eyes on this side
The grass is dead and barren
And it hurts between my thighs on this side

See me here, meet me here
I don't care if it's not repeated
I want to know who you are
For every second we outrun the moon, dread the sun come up
I want to know who you are
So I don't have to check my stuff's still here when you're gone
I want to know who you are
I want to know who you were

Romance is dead and done
And it hits between the eyes on this side
The grass is dead and barren
And it hurts between my thighs on this side

This side
This side
This side
This side


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

Dead sun shines upon the world
Through the darkest veil of sorrow
Black rays of light kill the hope
That once was here in our hearts
I stay here, so you may escape
From this darkened world
These chains won't set me free
These chains keep me here
In this world darkness blooms with grief
Kills me once again
Night by night black flames of light
Break me inside
Black crows soar upon the ground
They are silent like a sleeping night
In black landscape fragile
As my world within
When this silence unbroken
Is tearing me apart


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I woke up this morning to a cop with a gun
Who told me that he looking for a ***** on the run
I thought for a second and I screwed my face
And asked the dirty pig "Why the **** you in my place?"
He said "Chill or we kill, this is a warning"
Then I told him "**** you, Where is the warrant?"
Then they got to punchin' and kickin' and macin'
Then the whole situation went Larry Davis
Thinking 'bout my lady and thinking 'bout my baby
Thinking "these two mother****ing pigs going crazy"
They wanna kill a ***** 'cause a ***** on this rap ****
Wanna leave me dead on a mattress, Hampton
I'm a Public Enemy because I'm cold lampin'
And I don't give a **** about a party in The Hamptons
And I don't give a **** about a mother****in' Forbes List
Far as I'm concerned, that's a mother****ing *****s list
Mother****er, my dad was a cop
You don't think I know a dirty *** cop when I see one?
Shake down, take down, disrespecting-the-badge-***-*****!
Back to the scene going wild in the bedroom
Grab the cop's gun left from leaking with a head wound
Second cop shot, but the bullet hit his partner
Shot him in the leg and he hit him in the arter
Now the dirty cop's looking at me
Talking 'bout he kill a ***** if I try to flee
****, I'm about to loose it, so he gon' have to prove it
All because the government hate rap music
I've been labeled outlaw, renegade, villain
So is Martin King, so the system had to kill him
A ***** with an attitude, the world gotta feel him
Educated villain, attempt on living
If I gotta kill a cop just to get out the building
That muther****er didn't, left dead, no feelings
Yelling "**** him" as I buck A 45 at his fillings
Trying to knock his brains through the mother****ing ceiling
When I surface on the streets I can hear the crowd yelling
And see the neighborhood snitches pointing and telling
I'm bailing like a felon or Assata Shakur
Before the law leave me stinking like a bag of manure
Like Jeriko One in the movie 'Strange Days'
They want a ***** dead 'cause the things that I say
Might make the youth go and pick up an AK
Tell the government "**** you, no way"
Like John Connor mama I be running everyday
'Cause if I get caught it's my life they terminate
Or stick me in a cell on Guantanamo Bay
All because a ***** won't sit in and obey
I'll be an outlaw before I ever behave
And die a free man before I live like a slave
Nothing changes, if they catch me today
"**** the police" is still all I gotta say


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I flip a script a little bit, you ride the tip and ****
Too sick to get with it, admit you bit, your style is counterfeit
Now tone it down a bit
My title you will never get, I'm too intelligent
I'll send your family my sentiments, my style is toxic
When I rock and shock and hip hop it unlock your head, I knock it
It split quick from the lyric
Direct hit, perfect fit, you can't get with it


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

And yada yada, god I talk a lotta hem de lay la la la
Oochie walla um da dah da dah da but you gotta gotta


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Picture this
I'm a bag of dicks
Put me to your lips
I am sick
I will punch a baby bear in his ****
Give me lip
I'ma send you to the yard, get a stick, make a switch
I can end a conversation real quick

I am crack
I ain't lying kick a lion in his crack
I'm the ****, I will fall off in your crib, take a ****
Pet your momma on the booty, kick your dog, **** your *****
Fat boy dressed up like he's Santa and took pictures with your kids

We the best
We will cut a frowny face in your chest, little wench
I'm unmentionably fresh, I'm a mensch, get correct
I will walk into a court while erect, screaming "Yes!
I am guilty, mother****ers, I am death."
Hey, you wanna hear a good joke?

Nobody speak, nobody get choked

Get running
Start pumping your bunions, I'm coming
I'm the dumbest, who flamethrow your function to Funyons
Flame your crew quicker than Trump ****s his youngest
Now face the flame ****ers your fame and fate's done with

I walk Charlie Brown, Peppermint Patty, Linus and Lucy
Put coke in the doobie roll, who needs to smoke with Snoopy
I still remain that dick grabbing slacker that spit a loogie
Cause the tolda of the toolie'll murder you Frank and *******
**** outta here, yeah

Nobody speak, nobody get choked, hey! 
Nobody speak
Nobody speak

Only facts I will shoot up
Baby duck if it quacks, with a Ruger
Top billin', come cops and villainous shots is blocked, shipped out, and bought, and you're feeling it
El-P killing it, Killer Mike killing ****

What more can I say, we top dealing it
Valiant without villiany
Viciously file victory
Burn towns and villages
Burning looting and pillaging

Murderers try to hurt us we curse them and all their children
I just want the bread and bologna bundles to tuck away
I don't work for free, I am barely giving a **** away

So tell baby Johnny and Mommy to get the **** away
Heyyo here's a gun son now run get it to gutterway
Live to shoot another day

Nobody speak, nobody get choked, hey!
Nobody speak
Nobody speakNUC2EQvdzmY
Nobody speak, nobody get choked


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay maybe something a bit more innocent for a change;

_Bows and flows of angel hair
And ice cream castles in the air
And feathered canyons everywhere
I've looked at clouds that way_
*But now they only block the sun
They rain and they snow on everyone
So many things I would have done
But clouds got in my way*

I've looked at clouds from both sides now
From up and down and still somehow
It's cloud's illusions I recall
I really don't know clouds at all

_Moons and Junes and ferris wheels
The dizzy dancing way you feel
When every fairy tale comes real
I've looked at love that way_
*But now it's just another show
You leave 'em laughin when you go
And if you care don't let them know
Don't give yourself away*

I've looked at love from both sides now
From win and lose and still somehow
It's love's illusions I recall
I really don't know love at all

_Tears and fears and feeling proud
To say, "I love you" right out loud
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds
I've looked at life that way_
*But now old friends are acting strange
They shake their heads, they say I've changed
Well something's lost but something's gained
In living every day*

I've looked at life from both sides now
From Win and Lose and still somehow
It's life's illusions I recall
I really don't know life at all


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

There ain't no space and time
To keep our love alive
We have existence and it's all we share
There ain't no real truth 
There ain't no real lies
Keep on pushin' 'cause I know it's there


Oh, can you just tell me
It's all right (It's all right)
Let me sleep tonight
Oh, can you comfort me
Tonight (It's all right)
Make it all seem fine

I just can't make it alone
Oh, no, no
I just can't make it alone
Oh, no, no


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Say if I could
Look into myself and reason
But I could never never see
Or make sense of the dealings
Turn around
Am I looking at salvation
Make me realize all that I am
You put the light inside this man
You're so fine
Lose my mind
And the world seems to disappear
All the problems
All the fears
And the world seems to disappear


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Love, love is a verb
Love is a doing word
Fearless on my breath
Gentle impulsion
Shakes me, makes me lighter
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my breath
Night, night of matter
Black flowers blossom
Fearless on my breath
Black flowers blossom
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my

Water is my eye
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Of a confession
Fearless on my breath
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my breath
It's tumbling down 
It's tumbling down


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

"Blessed are the meek" succumbs to "might makes right"
"Turn the other cheek" succumbs to pre-emptive strike
"Love your enemies" is fossilized beneath the frozen tundra
And "blessed are the poor in spirit" is devoured by "God bless America"
You file the children into the classrooms, make them stand and say an oath
And when we ask "should i love God or my country?"
You smile and tell us "both."
We've hidden the God we claim we serve and driven him beneath the floorboards
But i can still hear this still, small voice
And i can't take it anymore


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I don't do what you do
And you don't do what I do
But you should do
You
Oh, you've got your voodoo
But you've got no clue
You know me easy bongo poo-poo for me


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

A novel take on an ancient book, and it's blood on blood
A scimitar or shepherd's crook, it's still blood on blood
The billy club or the booted foot they buried in your gut
Maybe it's time for another look at all this blood on blood


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I took out the trash today and I'm on fire.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Scientists, whatsya gonna do ? Feed em to the bears like the chechens do !


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's bugging me, grating me
And twisting me around
Yeah I'm endlessly caving in
And turning inside out

'cause I want it now
I want it now
Give me your heart and your soul
And I'm breaking out
I'm breaking out
Last chance to lose control

It's holding me, morphing me
And forcing me to strive
To be endlessly cold within
And dreaming I'm alive

'cause I want it now
I want it now
Give me your heart and your soul
I'm not breaking down
I'm breaking out
Last chance to lose control

And I want you now
I want you now
I'll feel my heart implode
And I'm breaking out
Escaping now
Feeling my faith erode


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I go to him in paths of dreams
In bed awake with shadow beings
They crawl inside and wait with me
The creatures here become machines
Walk with me to a place of trust
Death will no longer silence us

My heart is a tomb
My heart is an empty room
I've given it away
I never want to see it again


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

While I lie here burning, you're encased in ice
With tainted eyes upon your tainted soul
It's no wonder I'm so cold
A terrible thing I'm learning as tears are turned to ice
These four walls will be my dreaded foes
As I rot here in this hole
Do you conspire to hold me down?
Do you conspire to hold?
Do you conspire to hold me down?
Have I wasted a dream?
Restless seas will murder me tonight
As you appease effortlessly the open mouths of hungry thieves
There'll be no silent empathy inside
No colour or shades of hope
Do you conspire to hold me down?
Do you conspire to hold?
Do you conspire to hold me down?
Have I wasted a dream?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've liked some melodeath for a while since discovering Eluveitie over a decade ago, although I guess they're also folk metal. But not sure why I'm so into Arch Enemy randomly now (doesn't really happen to me much these days,) but oh well been listening to them on/off a lot over the past weeks. This song has the word demon in haha. So predictable for me.



> I'm not like I was before
> I'm something less, I'm something more
> This life has been bitter sweet
> Blackened heart stays on the beat
> ...


https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS4hmzuO8Ag


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Like a flip flop feminists relationship with Barbie
Hardly the unsung perfectionist, perhaps white supremacist
Or Is this over analysis of plastic?
A fanatic franticly forge five thousand words
On the relevance and development of marketing to girls
And the harshness of the world, against all odds she worked 130 jobs
But still thrilled mostly by the presence of heartthrobs
Unaffected by patriarchy or recessions, but soon it must be questioned
Does the doll face only represent what first is projected
Grammar and spellcheck, half these points make no sense
The deadlines days away and their conclusions a conflicted mess
So how did molded plastic become so problematic
Where negi readings are dramatic but posis over-romantic
And maybe Barbie would rather be a gnarly dirty harpy
Tattoos drawn on with sharpie, kissing girls at a party
A figure once seen as pristine whilst preserved in a box
Most barbies end up naked and limbless with their hair shaved off
Perhaps it should be mentioned that Barbie would be sectioned
Having weigh-ins everyday for what others call perfection
You can say she's just a doll so what does their size really mean
60s slumber party Barbie still read books saying don't eat
Perhaps an ever-changing icon reflecting female progress
Perhaps a shallow feminism focused on individual success

And now we are over the word count
Got to edit down what's written with no conclusion found out
Tangled and confused and now scared of being misread
Wishing they'd done GI Joe male violence and conscription instead
Exhausting approaches Barbies subtext seems absent
A one dimensional character with endless multifacets
Time is nearly up they must be pragmatic
Conclusion: the most human thing about Barbie is the fact she's problematic
After quick and heavy editing
Self-flagellation for a cop-out ending
In time they hand their essay in
They forgot their referencing

You have failed your degree
£27,000 down the drain
Ask yourself, "Was it worth it?
What did you learn about Barbie?"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably posted these before:

All my time spent chasing distractions
Please, don't leave me alone with my thoughts
Desperate for human interactions
Deflect the pain of life, the pain of loss

I get wistful and tearful when I stop in my tracks
I get angry and ashamed when I remember who I am
My lonely behaviour undignified
I get scared of the nothing when I look inside

The world seems too vicious when I think of conditions
Incapable of inhibitions
Myself included with grounded expectations
What use is reason when we lose it with our patience?

I get wistful and tearful when I stop in my tracks
I get angry and ashamed when I remember who I am
My lonely behaviour undignified
I get scared of the nothing when I look inside

Oh, my rarer find
I don't like where my thoughts go where there's just me on my mind
Oh, my troubled cure
I've also thought of the feeling of choking on your own sick before


---

Bored
Distract myself with what is given
Corpse
All my ideas stay unwritten

I can try harder, I can be better
I can do more, but I know I won't
And I know apathy
And I know acceptance and a lack of motivation is what they want

I can have beliefs and I can wear them on my sleeve
But I will do nothing about them, just stay in and look at screens
Oh, this life
Spent basking in the blue light
I can speak of change, but in the end, I feel ashamed
Because although I can explain, I do not act on what I say
A waste of time is hearing what is on my mind

Mind
Active trapped inside a stationary body
Down, down
Down and out, I feel a constant sense of waiting

Pious reflections on things I have only just come to understand
Righteous hypocrisy bubbling from the lips of a lazy young man


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Everybody wants to discuss me
It must mean I'm dis-gus-ting
But that's just me
I'm just obscene


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

The last line is my favorite.

Robust - Beats me

It's like I'm sitting in a box inside of a bigger box built of cinder blocks interlocked with mortars to fortify the borders. 
Sometimes I like to hide in it, I'm probably gonna die in it, for now I live in it and keep thinking outside of its borderline and it's an uphill battle that'll remind me why I can't afford the time watching the seconds climb. Dissected and diced till the minutes are missed and the hours are hours again cuz cowardly men with powers have devoured the days of global innocence since father time left mother nature deflowered now he's sitting on his ivory tower hoping that the skies don't shower down in blood with every pound of blood from benevolent elephants left dead in the mud when the elements get disgruntled and rumble the drums. His ivory elegance will crumble and succumb to the sun spewing. But who am I to be the one to judge? How come no one answers me besides this machine? It's so impersonal to stare inside of a screen that's tampering with my mind to silence the streams of consciousness till reality collides in a dream with dualities and actually takes the naked eye flickers fake fallacies until it breaks and makes you cry but rivers flood in suddenly to stretch its banks. The boat only floated for the show, bro, and then it sank so thanks to the dank in me my brain contains some sanctity but now my short term memory's steadily playing pranks with me. I'm laughing at the status of the atlas and I'm glad it's here leaving me trapped to rap beneath the stratosphere where facts are clear as night rocking mics to attach 'em to your ears and latch 'em in a fashion that's revered and _it appears you only hate me cuz I'm weird, but that's about as futile as debating with your peers._


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

Na nana nana na nana ... nana
Na nana nana na nanaaa ... 
Na nana nana na nana ... nana
Na nana nana na nanaaa ...

Naaaaaaa naaana naaaaaaa


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

this is where I hide my power this is where I become free this is where I take control and slowly choke your fantasies I want to know my day is coming see my enemies be punished Shed My Skin Again THIS WILL BE MY BEST REVENGE Shed My Skin Again THIS WILL BE MY BEST REVENGE Shed My Skin Again THIS WILL BE MY BEST REVENGE Shed My Skin Again THIS WILL BE MY BEST REVENGE

Shed My Skin Again

THIS WILL BE MY BEST REVENGE

**inhale*

*exhale**


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

The only BS I need is beers and sunshine. Bonfires and summertime.


----------



## johnfred01 (Feb 28, 2021)

Eric Clapton & Van Morisson - Stand and Deliver

Stand and deliver
You let them put the fear on you
Stand and deliver
But not a word you heard was true
But if there's nothing you can say
There may be nothing you can do

Do you wanna be a free man
Or do you wanna be a slave?
Do you wanna be a free man
Or do you wanna be a slave?
Do you wanna wear these chains
Until you're lying in the grave?

I don't wanna be a pauper
And I don't wanna be a prince
I don't wanna be a pauper
And I don't wanna be a prince
I just wanna do my job
Playing the blues for friends

Magna Carta, Bill of Rights
The constitution, what's it worth?
You know they're gonna grind us down, ah
Until it really hurts

Is this a sovereign nation
Or just a police state?
You better look out, people
Before it gets too late

You wanna be your own driver
Or keep on…


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

From Billy Joel's Keeping The Faith

The good old days weren't always good and tomorrow ain't as bad as it seems



I'm a person that gets stuck in nostalgia a lot of times but those lyrics let me know life wasn't necessarily better than and tomorrow is another day


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Strangest thing not having you here with me. Then I realized, that I prefer my own company to yours anytime


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Little baby-me tryna play with my dollies
Rip all their heads off, tell 'em "I'm sorry"


**** a princess, I'm a king
Bow down and kiss on my ring
Being a ***** is my kink
What the **** else did you think?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dan the man said:


> From Billy Joel's Keeping The Faith
> 
> *The good old days weren't always good and tomorrow ain't as bad as it seems*
> 
> I'm a person that gets stuck in nostalgia a lot of times but those lyrics let me know life wasn't necessarily better than and tomorrow is another day


I really like that...I mean it's so true and puts things into perspective.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

NF - 10 Feet Down

Yeah, I had to learn there's a difference between
What you want, and what you really need
*I've always been motivated by comments from people tellin' me
**Things they think I'll never be, and then I become it*, this is my everything
There's so much that goes on in my head that people will never see
You probably be terrified of my memories, don't lecture me
*Let me be, let me see, let me breathe, how they remember me
Doesn't alter who I am as a person or take my energy, yeah*

I'm on a plane, 'bout to fly again
Looking out the window, take a moment to admire it
Wondering how high it is, wonder where the time has went
Then I shut the window and go back to feeling like I'm on my mind again, ah
Yeah, seems like we're all trying to climb a ladder
It's crazy what we'll do to climb it faster
It's like we throw away the things in life that really matter
Just so that we can make it to the top, and wonder what we're even climbing after
*I know the feeling of feeling like everything you deal with will never change
That's part of being a human, yeah
Life's what you make of it, take it, embrace it, and take it, and savor it
Ain't about what you did, it's what you became from it, ah*


----------



## zkv (Feb 18, 2020)

This would be better if this was "favorite poetry" thread, but it is the beginning of an album, and has a simple riff playing behind it. Plus I don't belong in a poetry thread.

_I have an innate defense mechanism, absent of transparency, that sees itself trapped by a system of violence where between lines jumps up the insufficiency of equality, and underlines with blood that carcinogenic dependency of having to move with sweat in a reality that is completely foreign, distant, far off. And like this we push forward, walking with indifference, with our eyes empty, our brains melted, and the weak suspicion that for a long time now they, unpunished, have consumed our essence, our innocence, our dignity and the possibility of reaching coherence in full conscience. Leaving behind the agony of having to hide in collectable stereotypes to take the storm of distorted information and saturated publicity of relentless lies that don't soothe the pain or simmer down the rage of feeling bombarded by the glamour and the violence._

Translated, roughly.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Gotta get right, tryna free my mind before the end of the world
I don't miss no ex, I don't miss no text
I just choose not to respond
I don't regret, just pretend **** never happened
Half of us layin' waste to our youth, is in the present
Half of us chasin' fountains of youth and it's in the present now


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

From a tender age I was cursed with rage
Came swinging like a fist inside a batting cage
I went swimming with the devil at the bottom of a lake
And he left me there by my lonesome


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

*Cool Knife Bro (feat. Guard Petal)*

[Crywank]
I want to brush my hair some more
But I’m scared it might fall out
I want to paint my face again
But I’m scared that they might shout
I dream of being pretty more than I do of thriving
And dream of being remembered more than I do surviving

[Crywank & Guard Petal]
I cross and cross and cross these trails and cross re-cross old paths
Retread through all the footsteps where once we were so sad
It’s nice to revisit it's nice to replant
But do I garden my trauma, like the spineless sycophant

[Crywank]
In busy rooms all there for me, I still feel misunderstood
But it’s ungrateful brain, and chosen pain, to say I feel unloved
I might be often drama king, I may mope and pout and grumble
Even in improving circumstance I still find myself disgruntled

[Crywank & Guard Petal]
I dig and dig, dig out my brain with primordial soup spoon
Phantasmagoric memories are slowly detuned
And endlessly I rewrite all my histories of you
Unstable causality, breathes into tapestries untrue
And soon unsure the guilt I feel just comes from my disposition
If these proppian dichotomies are just my own rendition
Some days I feel the hero, other days I feel the villain
Perhaps we both are mutually instigator and the victim

[Crywank]
I want to think so fickle
And live just aesthetic life
Because this self-analysis
It cuts through me like a knife
It slices so mathematically
Into these perfect halves
And the binary of thinking
Can tear my head apart


---

*Thinking About a Potentially Awkward Interaction With An Old Friend (feat. Commuted)*

Like fits of rage in the shower, getting drunk every hour
Becoming perfectly content with being someone you resent
And all the ways we felt we've never talked about
We just whispered all amongst our friends and now we're also losing touch with them

---
*Chainmail*

I don’t want to be
A cause of anxiety
Pain as foundation
Is what I mean by alchemy

Interlinked like chainmail
Protecting me whilst weighing me down

---
*Hey Dan how r u miss u*

I thought if this could end
Somehow that I could mend
But I didn’t
Well of course I didn’t

Your hand came out my mouth
And I bit down
And now you're not around
And I miss you

We chose to have our space
But in some ways I feel displaced
Without you
You are the ground

It feels inevitable and true
I want to quell what I give as fuel
How I view myself when I’m with you

And it’s hard it’s hard
Its hard it’s so
Hard to be around you
But it’s harder not to

I thought if this could end
Somehow that I would mend
Because I blamed you
I shouldn’t blame you

---
*One Hundred Million Years Ago A Hero Crossed The Land*

I want to be a character
In some fiction that I write
So I feel I have authorship
over my own life
Build myself into concept
To have some control
But subconscious commands me
And so does my soul
What is truly my nature
I try to resist
Hasty thoughts I can conjour
Make me feel sick
Give my ego a premise
Then try to commit
Still can’t run away
From the fact I exist

Sure sometimes it is nice
To be tangible and true
But self-recognition
Is hard to construe
To be content in yourself
Well that’s difficult to do
Some days you’d would rather be me
Some days I’d rather be you


And maybe in some ways
That’s why it’s hard to empathise
Your nothing more than character
In someone else’s life
To them you live as the fiction
That You would like to be
But without the control
Over how you’re perceived
You may feel minimised
Or maybe misunderstood
You may feel idealised
whilst undeserving of love
So then discard the opinion
as they really don’t know you
Only to face the fact
You don’t know yourself too

Sure sometimes it is nice
To be tangible and true
But self-recognition
Is hard to construe
To be content in yourself
Well it sure is hard to do
Some days you’d rather be me
Some days I’d rather be you

^ I copied and pasted these lyrics and a bunch of them are different in the recording, and I edited some of it but I cba editing all of it.

---

*I’ll Have Some in a Bit*

And soon I get distracted
Distorted scale of importance
I live, I live, but I do not survive so well
Food and sleep are never prioritised by me 

[...]

A manic public episode and then I start to think
Is this an inevitability stemming from my broken head
Or have I just not slept and eaten again?


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

"Cursed" by Counterparts



> We ache to be transparent
> We run from the open arms
> The facade of something greater than ourselves
> And we're left to coexist with infestation
> ...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

"Spider monkey!!!! But i'm still just a rat in a cage!" 

"To the centre of the city theres a roast beef, waiting for you..."


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They say I may be making a mistake
I woulda followed all the way
No matter how far
I know when you go
Down all your darkest roads
I woulda followed all the way to the graveyard

Oh, 'cause I keep digging myself down deeper
I won't stop till I get where you are
I keep running when both my feet hurt
I won't stop till I get where you are

Oh, when you go
Down all your darkest roads
I woulda followed all the way to the graveyard


----------



## oguzwst (May 6, 2018)

"I'm here to give you all my love, so I can watch your face as I take it all away."


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Behold a new Christ
Behold the same old horde
Gather at the altering
New beginning, new word
And the word was death
And the word was without light
The new beatitude:
"Good luck, you're on your own"


----------

